# Taj Mahal of Enclosures!!



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

Good evening everyone! 

I thort i may aswell show off what my family is calling the Taj Mahal of snake Enclosures, it is to house my stimson python that is still only 5 months old haha. Anyway my dad is a carpenter and is very good when it comes to working with wood, I've been trying to inspire him to build me something magnificent for my stimson python when he gets abit bigger because unfortunately i don't have his gift at building amazing things. With the help from me and all the information i've collected from this wonderful website and the melamine that was too be for my mothers laundry cupboard, Dad has started building this monstrous enclosure. I try to explain that it doesn't have to be so big for my little stimson python but i think he believes its going to grow to a 5 meter snake haha, The timber was already cut for the laundry cupboard so dad couldn't be stuffed cutting it all down to size, So why not?!

Heres a few pictures, also some of my fake rock wall (which is my input.) Hopefully i'll be painting it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

Enjoy, it's still not complete, we are waiting another 2 weeks for the glass and a steel mesh cover that will slide in between the lid and the box so there is no way for my snakey to get into the lid with all the electrix!!


----------



## itbites (Jun 15, 2008)

*Wow you and your dad have done a great job! is it your 1st attempt? well done toastie looks great mate *


----------



## callith (Jun 15, 2008)

whats its dimensions


----------



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah it's our first attempt but hopefully not the last! haha i think it's been a great little project and i think my dad has really enjoyed getting in on my new hobby. Thanks


----------



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

Dimension rough measure but it is 1930mm long 600mm deep and 620mm high 830mm high including the lid


----------



## callith (Jun 15, 2008)

you should put a divider in there and turn it into two enclosures
looks good as well


----------



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea thats a very good idea Callith thanks, but it may be awhile till i get another herp as mum hasn't even gotten over this one, shes still debating to let this monstrous enclosure in the house haha


----------



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

just a few of the features of the enclosure, It has a heat cord routed out in one third of the right hand side. A ceramic heat emitter above on the right hand side. A Fluro and a blue light in the center for viewing purposes. Black slate tiles, my dad had spare ones and i think they look good, nice colour and texture. All the lights and cords tucked away in the lid that can be opened up for easy cleaning access if need be.


----------



## stim72 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Great enclosure*

wow it looks good, your stimy should enjoy it

Just some advice make sure make sure you close up all the gaps on the fake rock wall, stimy love to hide in small gaps

Really great


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 15, 2008)

Is your snake called Pebbles ?

Lol this enclosure looks like a skit from Flintstones, which is awsome!


----------



## Toastie (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers Stim72, yea i occasionally find my stim under his water bowl don't know how he gets there haha

Drazzy my snake is called Skitzza not pebbles, but maybe i'll rethink the name, Nah


----------



## Toastie (Jun 16, 2008)

i got the paint today for my rock wall, its a lightish brown for the base and i got a dark green, grey and dark brown to highlight some areas, hopefully it will look good


----------



## callith (Jun 16, 2008)

Toastie said:


> Yea thats a very good idea Callith thanks, but it may be awhile till i get another herp as mum hasn't even gotten over this one, shes still debating to let this monstrous enclosure in the house haha



Haha, sounds like my mum


----------



## adazz (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow very nice design on the back there, i love that idea... and if your dad is so into making a huge enclosure why don't you get a scrubby?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 16, 2008)

*Great job. The fake wall looks awsome.*


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 16, 2008)

Crikey! you could house half a farm in that thing! :shock:
Lookin good mate but now you will have to convince your mum that it'll get lonely in that huge house and needs friends!


----------



## LadySnake (Jun 16, 2008)

That is one lucky Stimmy! It looks awsome!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 16, 2008)

Mate, that is fantastic. What did you use to paint the rocks? They look great.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great box mate your old man certainly did a good job. Just a word of caution on small snakes in large enclosures: they may become timid feeders because they don't feel secure in such a large constantly changing environment. By this I mean the changes aren't as subtle as they are in nature. ie cleaning, feeding, human contact, etc. All of these activities create varying levels of stress in young snakes. Give it a go and hopefully you have no problems.


----------



## Toastie (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for that info yeah, im still cautions about it but my dad won't understand he'll be like get the bloody snake in there!! haha but i may put his click clack into this enclosure and take the lid of sometime and see if he wonders out (the big enclosure being fully escape proof tho).

FNQ snake, the fake rock wall is just normal grey cement mixed with a waterproofer and i've rubbed in brickies sand (yellow stuff) for texture, it's still going to be painted in the next couple of days hopefully.


----------



## Toastie (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally painted it!! but the painting isn't completely finished, just done a rough going over, needs some touch ups!!
The Glass came today and dads going to finish off the front frame over the next few nights and on the weekend. So hopefully when sunday nights rolls around we will be looking at the finished product!!


----------



## melgalea (Jun 25, 2008)

looks great, apart from the advice about keeping an eye on the snakes stress levels once its big enough to go in there. the only advice i have is... the snake hide u hav in the fake wall, can u access it. incase the snake goes in, is there a way to get the snake out of the hide incase it doesnt come out?


----------



## Toastie (Jun 25, 2008)

yes that hide is fully removable, it's a separate piece


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice job im looking at making one soon after i pay back my loans only own 510 to my dad and 85 to step dad... so 595 then i can start making it = )
Can't wait to for tax to come back either that will help buy my snake (BHP)

I liked the rocks before you painted them but its ur personal taste = P
Im also gonna give that a go(The rocks) looks kewl along with some vines it will looks sick.

Melamine why are enclosures made out of it ? Can someone tell me ? Please


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 26, 2008)

Marzzy said:


> Nice job im looking at making one soon after i pay back my loans only own 510 to my dad and 85 to step dad... so 595 then i can start making it = )
> Can't wait to for tax to come back either that will help buy my snake (BHP)
> 
> I liked the rocks before you painted them but its ur personal taste = P
> ...


 
Its sealed and is easy to clean.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, u need a bigger snake!!

great job!


----------



## Toastie (Jun 26, 2008)

It's also a bit cheaper then most timber.
Marzzy, i'll take some close up pics of the painting when it's all done, when it was just grey cement it didn't have any depth and out there in the wild you don't see many big plain rock formations they all have a mottled effect of colours, and darker shades in between cracks from water flowing between it and so on. Yea i'll finish painting and hopefully it will look stunning.


----------



## Toastie (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Chris i don't think i need a bigger snake just need another 1 to keep him company!! haha


----------



## gurds (Jun 26, 2008)

looking good


----------



## herptrader (Jun 26, 2008)

It looks great. I don't think it will be too big at all.

A large enclosure came up on the Herp Trader recently in ad 817-100:






If I had room I would be interested in it for something like a mangrove monitor or mertens.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

How much for the two little critters in the last vivarium? Aren't they cute!!! Do they eat much???


----------



## herptrader (Jun 26, 2008)

Carpetcleaner said:


> How much for the two little critters in the last vivarium? Aren't they cute!!! Do they eat much???




They are actually 2 meter tall giants of the species homo herpus. 
They have great appetites living mostly on meat pies and beer.
I don't think they are included in the price.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 26, 2008)

Toastie said:


> It's also a bit cheaper then most timber.
> Marzzy, i'll take some close up pics of the painting when it's all done, when it was just grey cement it didn't have any depth and out there in the wild you don't see many big plain rock formations they all have a mottled effect of colours, and darker shades in between cracks from water flowing between it and so on. Yea i'll finish painting and hopefully it will look stunning.


 
I was kinda tired that night it looks alot better painted lol i went back and looked what was i thinking lol It looks great but i would like some close up's to see the detail.

Did you use that foam in a can ? and then foam slabs ? Then cover it in cement with water proofing mixed in ? Can you Pm The answer or forum it i really like it and would like to make one for mine.

Thanks Marzzy Can't wait for the pic's.


----------



## Toastie (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Marzzy i did reply to this but it has disappeared so i'll post it again hehe
My fake rock wall directions are as follows:
went to my local fruit n veg got 3 polystyrene boxes (free) used the 3 lids as my backing and used the rest of the boxes to make the ramp, hide box and ledges. Layered the poly foam so it looks like a rock ledge been shaped by the weather. Used a can of expanding foam from the hard ware shop around $20 and simply squirted where i wanted a natural looking boulder.

Then i mixed a pond sealer with grey cement and covered all the foam, rubbing in brickies sand as i went. looking back i would of mixed the sand with the cemet, dad thought it may be better rubbed in but it's causing problems in the painting stage, but things happen.

went back to the hardware shop found a nice light brown water based acrylic paint (Burnt sugar) hooked it up to my dads spray gun gave it a nice base coat. Then added numerous acrylic paints mixed lots and lots of browns blacks and reds lol.

Sealed it with a non toxic vanish, which gave it an Amazing look!!! I'm over the moon with it, I'll def have to take some pictures.

Soon to be completed! a miner hick-up with the glass so we are having delays but hopefully have it soon!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 3, 2008)

Got some pics!! don't mind the horizon pack proping up the wall lol!!






Cold Ledge:





Removable hide, this is my favourite "section" because to me its the part that looks natural and the colours blended well:









Hot spot & Ramp


----------



## ize-GPR (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats awesome mate .. when you starting on mine lol


----------



## Toastie (Jul 3, 2008)

Funny you should say that, My dad and I are planning on building more and selling them because theres good money in enclosures, especially ones that are quality built and look the part. My dads a bit of a perfectionist and goes over the top but all his work is amazing except his own house cause he doesn't get paid building our house lol!!!!


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 3, 2008)

whats the wall made out of dude?


----------



## Toastie (Jul 3, 2008)

If you read up 4 posts you'll see everything i did to create my rock wall


----------



## Tirilia (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW! So much talent! Those enclosures are awesome!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for you comment Tirilia


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 3, 2008)

haha my bad


----------



## Toastie (Jul 3, 2008)

i set it all up and gave Skitzza a test run in his new enclosure he slithered around for a bit then found a flaw in my rock wall but for him it was a snug hiding place but easy fix problem. so yea hopefully have it totally complete in the coming weeks.

Btw my stimmie is 5 months old now and i need to get some more food for my little guy this week do you think we could upgrade to fuzzies??


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 4, 2008)

Toastie said:


> Hey Marzzy i did reply to this but it has disappeared so i'll post it again hehe
> My fake rock wall directions are as follows:
> went to my local fruit n veg got 3 polystyrene boxes (free) used the 3 lids as my backing and used the rest of the boxes to make the ramp, hide box and ledges. Layered the poly foam so it looks like a rock ledge been shaped by the weather. Used a can of expanding foam from the hard ware shop around $20 and simply squirted where i wanted a natural looking boulder.
> 
> ...


 

That looks Extremely good love the datail and the gloss is good to fantastic job you and your dad did. I have a project going on with me step dad atm but its not snakes or anything to do with em but as soon as i finish it i will post it in off topic.

Looks great should be very proud.

Marzy


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 4, 2008)

Great effort, looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank for the good words everyone, going fake plant shopping tomorrow!!!! hopefully i will be able to find something suitable for it!!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2008)

The Taj Mahal is finally complete!!! well not totally only have to add a few practical things but the interior is complete it's in my room and we gave skitzza a trial run he loves it! after half an hour in his hide he was climbing all over the enclosure finding all the new hiding spots which was great to see. only had my snake for about 2 months and this was the real first time i had seen him be himself really and wonder around like he would not being interfered with humans was amazing, (100% better then watching him move aorund a click clack haha)

so heres some pics enjoy sorry about the size!!!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2008)

A special thanks to my dad as well since he did most of the construction, i did the interior decorating haha. So please thank my dad as well he enjoyed all the comments you have posted previously!


----------



## Lewy (Jul 14, 2008)

My god that looks excellent the both of u deserve a big pat on the back i cant believe how good it looks 
I am a cabinet maker and havent even made something that good LOL well done 

Lewy


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 14, 2008)

Toastie said:


> Cheers Stim72, yea i occasionally find my stim under his water bowl don't know how he gets there haha
> 
> Drazzy my snake is called Skitzza not pebbles, but maybe i'll rethink the name, Nah


 
Yeh use Pebbles for the next one
Awsome enclosure.
Could fit a few stimmies in there (MFFF?) 
Hey where is Skitzza anyway (as a potential psych nurse-love the name)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow! You did a great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2008)

skitzza is hiding in the cold end there, had a eye like a hawk on him tho because i had to take the glass out for 5 mins as i was taking pictures because it was throwing my flash back to the camera lol


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Golly miss Molly.., thats is amazing.. my new enclosure will look crap compared to yours.. well done to both you and your dad.. 
You guys could definitly make a great business with your talents. 
You have inspired me to get a bigger python to make an enclosure like yours. LOL, any excuse..
Congrats!!!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2008)

HAHA thanks violet but i am sure that yours won't look crap! thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

your enclosure looks great.good job!! Toastie you are lucky my dad wouldn't give a care in the world.He hates my frogs.The only time he likes them is when it's feeding time


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2008)

ty RedEyeGirl, im currently starting my GTF enclosure! and soon to start build a 3 tier enclosure for bearded dragons and shinglebacks


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

cool if they GTF ever breed contact me.I keep red eyes.


----------



## becca (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. May i ask what your keeping inside that palace.


----------



## becca (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats a gtf. Sorry silly question... But i only have snakes


----------



## becca (Jul 14, 2008)

and im not up with the short wording. what type of snake is the lil fella


----------



## becca (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry diddnt read it all. a stimsons ptython.


----------



## natrix (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks fantastic . (Nice too that you appreciate your Dads work & love)


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2008)

Houses a Stimson Python, GTF are green tree frogs


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 14, 2008)

Great job, but now I'm feeling really inadequate after spending a day on vines and branches for my Darwin enclosure! You could fit a BHP in that enclosure, but your stimmie will certainly have a great time. Mine would be jealous if she could look at the computer well enough...


----------



## Toastie (Jul 16, 2008)

after his first night in his new enclosure he left me a wonderful present to clean up!! haha


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jul 16, 2008)

4 my baby boas


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jul 16, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/picture10080.jpg this is 4 2 boa constrictor


----------



## Toastie (Jul 16, 2008)

cool gary.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 16, 2008)

nice enclosure whats it measurments i didnt see them if they were there so sorry


----------



## Toastie (Jul 16, 2008)

Toastie said:


> Dimension rough measure but it is 1930mm long 600mm deep and 620mm high 830mm high including the lid



On first page


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

ur soooo lucky that ur dad helped.if i was 2 build an enclosure i would do it on my own


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 16, 2008)

where did u get the plants from?

Dragon1


----------



## Toastie (Jul 16, 2008)

I got the plants from pet magic, their exo terra plants, most pet stores or reptile shops seem to have exo terra stock. well in WA at least. There's cheaper plants around but i found the exo terra plants have a good quality look to them, and i didn't buy them so yeah haha!!


----------



## Toastie (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll try get some pictures of Skitzza in his new home tomorrow, hopefully he'll put on a show so i can get some good photos, might even feed him!


----------



## taylor111 (Aug 13, 2008)

whats that foam u used in the 3rd pic is in a can or what


----------



## Toastie (Aug 13, 2008)

Well theres two different foams being used in the 3rd pic, on page three i've explained how i made my fake rock wall. But too answer your questions the more white foam is normal polystyrene foam that you find in boxes when you buy a TV or stero. The Creamier rounder foam is Expanding Foam and yes that comes in a can, around $20 mark for a fairly large bottle.


----------



## bundybear (Aug 13, 2008)

very impresive toastie!
better than some of the overpriced stuff you see in the pet shops


----------



## RB25JET (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats going to come up awsome... neat idea witht he foam.... how strong will that be when it gets bigger?


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 13, 2008)

RB25 look out if i see you man. Your " RICK ROLLED ' **** is gunna bring you tio grief


----------



## Toastie (Aug 13, 2008)

RB25JET, check page 4 you can see the finished product, yea it came up nicely i think it's fairly durable I've had no problems with it so far, Really finishes off the enclosure!!


----------



## bundybear (Aug 13, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> RB25 look out if i see you man. Your " RICK ROLLED ' **** is gunna bring you tio grief


 

i'll second that.............dam thing got me too


----------



## RB25JET (Aug 14, 2008)

i didnt make make it. it got me a while ago on another forum.... stress less guys. just fun.

just worked well my name being rick and all....


back on subject.... i like the idea of foam.... will make it easy to increase the size of the hide once it gets bigger aswell... mite pop by spotlight and give this a go.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Aug 14, 2008)

Good stuff mate enclosure looks great well done.


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Stress less eh !!! I was in the middle of talking to my sister in England and looking at another site and had to shut down the whole computer. Your a child :evil:


----------

